# Going to the Brixton Academy? Here's the best list for pre-gig bars and pubs



## editor (May 11, 2012)

I've just posted up a list of the nearest pubs and bars to the O2 Academy, listed by distance from the venue, along with mini reviews.

Check it out on our sister site, brixtonbuzz.com: 
Brixton Academy – the ultimate list of bars and pubs for pre-gig drinks
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/brixton-academy-the-ultimate-list-of-bars-and-pubs-for-pre-gig-drinks/


----------



## Crispy (May 11, 2012)

Very handy (for those who don't already know, of course!)
Spotted several typos already though...


----------



## editor (May 11, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Very handy (for those who don't already know, of course!)
> Spotted several typos already though...


Please PM me them!
(you may want to refresh the page first though as I've fixed a few already)


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2012)

Whats the little bar on beehive place, with a little function room upstairs, seeting outside, a bit upmarket? Also called Beehive maybe?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2012)

I don't live in Brixton, but well done editor for getting a link up with a local amenities website. Urban is a real benefit to that area.

I see the review for the Beehive has an opening sentence saying that it is 190 metres from the gig venue. However its final sentence has it only 100 metres away. After a few cheap Weatherspoon's beers I expect.

Shome mishtake shurely. Get on to them to correct their typo.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> I don't live in Brixton, but well done editor for getting a link up with a local amenities website. Urban is a real benefit to that area.
> 
> I see the review for the Beehive has an opening sentence saying that it is 190 metres from the gig venue. However its final sentence has it only 100 metres away. After a few cheap Weatherspoon's beers I expect.
> 
> Shome mishtake shurely. Get on to them to correct their typo.



The bar tends to move about after a few beers and then feels much closer. Honest.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2012)

editor said:


> The bar tends to move about after a few beers and then feels much closer. Honest.


----------

